# VIENNA | Danube Flats | 182m | 47 fl | U/C



## Himmelwärts

There's a new proposed residential tower next to the Donaucity in Vienna.


http://www.danubeflats.at/




























In the news it's said that the constuction workings are going to start in 2014.
:cheers:


----------



## The Walking Dead

This highrise looks fantastic and will, without any shadow of a doubt, contribute quite a lot to Vienna's already decent skyline.:banana:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

die riesen unter sich:










hiermal die daten/fakten:










grundriss:



















modellfotos:





































hier auch mit dc3



















wohnungen/balkone/pool:







































ansichten:

























Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome design! Hope it gets build ! 

This Building would be a reason to visit vienna if it's completed


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I don't like it. Looks too Miami.


----------



## UrbanRat

ZZ-II said:


> Awesome design! Hope it gets build !
> 
> This Building would be a reason to visit vienna if it's completed


Haha, you`re kidding. I think you mean this building would be ONE more reason to visit Vienna :nuts:


----------



## KingNick

ThatOneGuy said:


> I don't like it. Looks too Miami.


You're just hating, because you're from Constangeles. :lol:


----------



## singoone

:eek2: Awesome project. That must be built, it woult be such a great addition to DC and the desing is just :cheers2:


----------



## stefanguti

Beautiful!


----------



## Chad

Stunning.


----------



## Phobos

This fits the other white building with a horn very well.And none of them fit Vienna.


----------



## Moravak

Tomorrow i visit Vienna for a second time. Greetings from neighbour city Brno kay:


----------



## Adpenturz

wow...nice design...kay:


----------



## TimothyR

:uh: Well, it's certainly different....

Vienna meets Las Vegas. Who will win?


----------



## UrbanRat

"This fits the other white building with a horn very well.And none of them fit Vienna"
Because many people around the world consider Vienna as a rather old fashioned city with palaces and cathedral. But that is only one part of the town and actually it is rather modern and definitly plays its role in the 21. century. Vienna tries to build a bridge between the past and the future which is very challenging but exciting too.


----------



## Fab87

Looks very nice. If I remember well, there is already a building in the same precise location, maybe a cinema? And isn't the autobahn running right under it?


----------



## Himmelwärts

I think 20-40% of the builing will be right over the autobahn. 
and yes there is an empty cinema located right now, it will be demolished.


----------



## stefanguti

Phobos said:


> This fits the other white building with a horn very well.And none of them fit Vienna.


I disagree.
The tower will be a great contribution to the skyline.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

KingNick said:


> You're just hating, because you're from Constangeles. :lol:


I love Vienna and DC Plaza, but not this building.


----------



## the man from k-town

wow nice project, looks comfortable


----------



## Himmelwärts

some more renders:



Himmelwärts said:


> ich will dieses modell für meine wohnung haben, dann kann ich mir in ruhe meine traumskyline basteln:
> :lol:


----------



## emil_tdk

to be honest i don't like DC Towers, it looks very ugly.


----------



## aarhusforever

Looks very nice


----------



## Matsky

I hope that's a serious idea and it gets built. Would be awesome....And DC grows and grows :banana:


----------



## The Walking Dead

^^ I agree with you, though I have my apprehensions about the third DC tower being built. I don't think it's gonna happen (at least not anytime soon).


----------



## Eric Offereins

very elegant design.


----------



## o0ink

www.danubeflats.at


----------



## Matsky

^^ OMG, awesome new renders! In all respects a nice building so let's hope it gets converted


----------



## Himmelwärts

source: project a01 architects


----------



## Himmelwärts

source: project a01 architects


----------



## hoogbouwe

Nice tower!


----------



## Dakaro

I have only one word for this project: wow! :cheers2:

Go Vienna!


----------



## o0ink

New renders!



o0ink said:


> Wo findest du die 5m?
> 
> Hab euch die Bilder extra hochgeladen, bittesehr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einfach schön. Bitte baut den Turm! Hier ist mir jede Korruption recht...


----------



## MettP

It's ugly. But at least, it will connect well the beautiful Donau City skyscrapers with the terrible old plattenbau higrises...


----------



## ChegiNeni

Some new renders :cheers:
Thanks goes to Hit_by_the_Neptunes 



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Auch eine Timeline ist verfügbar:
> 
> www.danubeflats.at


----------



## Chad

Finally a true skyline is taking shape


----------



## ChegiNeni

*New height*: 160m :cheers:

Again, many thanks to our user Hit_by_the_Neptunes 



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes




----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes




----------



## o0ink

First demolition works:



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Abriss des Kinocenters hat begonnen:


----------



## hkskyline

8/23

DSC_8649 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_8594 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 27

DSC_9388 by Lukasz Karnas, trên Flickr

DSC_9383 by Lukasz Karnas, trên Flickr

DSC_9378 by Lukasz Karnas, trên Flickr

DSC_9372 by Lukasz Karnas, trên Flickr

DSC_9365 by Lukasz Karnas, trên Flickr

DSC_9355 by Lukasz Karnas, trên Flickr

DSC_9349 by Lukasz Karnas, trên Flickr


----------



## kanye

September 04 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

September 18 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

September 25 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

October 03 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

October 10 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## redcode

Oct 10

DSC_2934 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_2930 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr



DSC_2931 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_2449 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_2460 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## kanye

October 17 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## redcode

Oct 16

DSC_4150 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## ILTarantino

I was sure it was 180 m tall


----------



## A Chicagoan

ILTarantino said:


> I was sure it was 180 m tall


Yes, the title was changed to 150 meters recently.


----------



## kanye

October 24 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

November 01 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## redcode

Nov 1

DSC_5165 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## kanye

November 13 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## KlausDiggy

A Chicagoan said:


> Yes, the title was changed to 150 meters recently.


Someone believes the outdated ctbuh datas more than the official publications.
The tower will be 180m tall.


----------



## Ecopolisia

KlausDiggy said:


> Someone believes the outdated ctbuh datas more than the official publications.
> The tower will be 180m tall.


Otherwise we would...Like most DEFINITELY somehing we would and should consider to do so.Just remember that otherwise.

But, ok,y'll get a free pass here this time with that very argument (something I did a thorough research about of my own,too)of yours,but that's it.
Nevertheless, it's really lovely with the height increasement, then.Yay😅😲🙃✌👌🌈💎


----------



## kanye

November 21 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## hkskyline

11/21

DSC_5259 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_5258 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_5296 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_5271 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_5232 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_5231 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_5221 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_5220 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_5218 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_5213 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_5207 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_5204 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

November 27 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

December 03 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

December 18 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## redcode

Dec 17

DSC_6733 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_6725 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## kanye

December 26 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## redcode

Dec 26

DSC_7188 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_7180 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 27

DSC_7279 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_7282 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_7284 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_7266 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

This article talks about Vienna's residential skyscraper boom, which includes this development, with more to come. To get a unit here is not going to be cheap. The rule will be 10,000 euros per square metre. There is some criticism that these buildings are foreign to the city's architectural and social fabric, with only the wealthy being able to afford to live there. It then goes on to talk a bit about the city's highrise history after World War II.

* Wien darf nicht Manhattan werden *
Wiener Zeitung _Excerpt_
Dec 13, 2021

Die Metamorphose ist beachtlich. Über Jahrzehnte stand er in Verruf. Behausung der Unterschicht. Brutstätte der Kriminalität. Sozialer Brennpunkt. Ghetto. Die Abwertungen waren so mannigfaltig wie die Bilder im Kopf. Hier brennen nachts die Mistkübel. Hier wird Omas Handtasche geraubt. Hier sperrt man die Wohnungstür zweimal zu. Hier leben die armen Leute - im Schöpfwerk-Hochhaus, in den Wohnsilos von Alterlaa, im Körnerhof. Doch der Wohnturm ist rehabilitiert. Sein Image hat sich gewandelt. Heute zählen Wohnhochhäuser zu den besten Adressen der Stadt. Sie sind zum Statussymbol geworden - für ihre Bewohner und für die Stadt.

In Wien schießen Wohnhochhäuser wie Schwammerl aus dem Boden. Der "Marina Tower" (140 Meter) in der Leopoldstadt. Die drei "The Marks"-Türme (128 Meter) und die "Triiiple"-Türme (100 Meter) in der Landstraße. Der Vienna "TwentyTwo"-Turm (110 Meter) in Kagran. In den kommenden Jahren bekommen sie die Gesellschaft anderer Riesen. Neben der Reichsbrücke an der Neuen Donau ziehen Kräne den höchsten Wohnturm der Stadt hoch. Von 160 Metern Höhe werden die Penthouse-Bewohner der "Danube Flats" auf die Stadt schauen. Allein im Nordbahnviertel werden sechs Hochhäuser um die freie Mitte gebaut. Es sind keine Betonklötze für die Unterschicht. Wie Architektur-Renderings ragen die Bauten in den Wiener Himmel. Wer hier wohnen möchte, muss tief in die Tasche greifen. In den neuen Wohntürmen der Stadt entstehen zum großen Teil Eigentumswohnungen im gehobenen Preissegment, inklusive Spa-Landschaft und Pool am Dach. 10.000 Euro für den Quadratmeter sind eher Regel als Ausnahme.

More : Hochhäuser - Wien darf nicht Manhattan werden


----------



## kanye

December 31 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## redcode

Dec 31

DSC_7479 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 2

DSC_9188 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

DSC_9191 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr

Jan 3

DSC_9503 by Lukasz Karnas, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/3

DSC_9558 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_9536 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

January 06 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

January 16 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## hkskyline

1/15

DC Tower by Claus Vogl, on Flickr

DC Tower by Claus Vogl, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

January 22 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

January 30 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

February 06 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

February 13 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

February 19 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

February 27 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## hkskyline

2/27

DSC_0592 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

March 11 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## hkskyline

3/14

DSC_1459 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_1456 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_1452 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_1444 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_1436 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_1441 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

March 19 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

March 26 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## hkskyline

3/29

DSC_2019 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_2016 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_2011 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_2010 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_2008 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_1953 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_1950 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_1909 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

April 03 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

April 10 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

April 16 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

April 23 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

May 01 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

May 08 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

May 13 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## hkskyline

5/21

Action by Claus Vogl, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

May 29 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

June 06 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

June 11 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

June 19 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

July 03 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

July 10 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

July 17 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

July 24 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## hkskyline

7/30

DSC_8907 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_8891 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_8754 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_8669 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_8641 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_8637 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_8625 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

August 07 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

August 14 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

September 03 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

September 12 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

September 18 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

September 25 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

October 09 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## hkskyline

10/9

DSC_1178 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_1172 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 14:*








Donaucity by Brane-V on 500px.com


----------



## kanye

October 16 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

October 23 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

October 30 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

November 05 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

November 13 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

November 20 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

November 27 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

December 04 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

December 11 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## kanye

December 17 by zeitraffer.tv









December 18 by zeitraffer.tv


----------



## hkskyline

12/24

DSC_3942 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_3931 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr

DSC_3923 by Lukasz Karnas, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

January 05 by zeitraffer.tv









January 06 by zeitraffer.tv


----------

